# What I have been doing in my "spare" time



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are some pictures of what I have been making this season. Since I am now retired, I crank out quite a bit of knitting. I generally knit either English Lever, Irish Cottage, or a hybrid of either one using the knitting stick. This helps to support the weight of larger projects and lessens the strain on my wrists and fingers.


----------



## rogmankir (Aug 8, 2011)

That sweater is gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. To be able to make something like that is why I wanted to learn to knit. Still not ready, but this picture certainly inspires me! Love the scarves, too. Those I could do...


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments. I was going to post a bunch of socks as well, but my computer isn't cooperating too well, so I think I will skip those for now.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I love to do Aran sweaters and scarves, but they are much too warm for southern California. The Fisher Gansey is so hot, it can be warn as an outer garment for skiing at Big Bear! Can't even keep it on long enough in southern California to make it much use. They sure knew how to keep warm on their fishing boats.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow wow wow is all I have to say. Someday I hope to be able to have the time to knit more. For now I am happy with the few hours I get. But I can crank out hats very fast now...
I love all your wears...


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

You do lovely work, thank you for sharing with us! :thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have been making this season. Since I am now retired, I crank out quite a bit of knitting. I generally knit either English Lever, Irish Cottage, or a hybrid of either one using the knitting stick. This helps to support the weight of larger projects and lessens the strain on my wrists and fingers.


Oh, if I could knit like you, I would be the happiest person alive! How long have you been knitting?


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I am afraid I don't get much in the way of appreciation for my knitting living here. Somehow it was more fun in Colorado. The colder weather was much more suited to this hobby than the hot sun. When I fire up the old needles and knitting stick, lots of things get made. Unfortunately, I am running out of room to store things, and money to pay for more yarn, so I guess I need to stop for a while and catch up with my other projects.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I was taught to knit at about 5 yrs old during a cold Colorado winter when I had a cold and wasn't allowed to go out and play in the snow. My grandmother and a few cousins did production knitting in the old days and they saw fit to pass on some of the skills despite not having any young girls in the family. In the old country, everybody knit. Gender had nothing to do with it. If you wanted a sweater, you either had to buy one or knit it yourself! No matter which side of your blouse the buttons were on!!! LOL Guess that statement doesn't mean much. I am now 67 and still going strong.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the top sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Too bad nobody living close by is interested in learning to knit. I would love to pass on some of the tricks of the trade for the younger generation to benefit from. I used to teach in a LYS in Bell, California, but now I live in Corona, Riverside County, not too far from Elsinore. Have run ads, but it seems that knitting as a hobby hasn't caught on too much with the kids around here.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Smoqui, your work is beautiful. Too bad it is going to "waste" here in SoCal. I hope you have some good friends in cold places that will enjoy it.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW, just beautiful.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful work! Can't believe that a while ago someone asked if anyone wears hand knit clothing! Yours don't look handmade or do, but done very well!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic! They are all beautiful but I love that first Aran sweater.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work.. You did this in your "spare" time.LOL Thanks for posting.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, you are an extremely accomplished knitter. 

Come back to Colorado; we're on our second snow storm so far this winter.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely work. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Stunning! Love the different celtic patterns you used. You are quite the talented knitter. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely work. Looks very professional.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Smoqui you are the Queen of Cables!!!! Beautiful work You are very talented, so glad you shared this with us.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Love, love, love your work! I like knitting cables. I wish I lived closer to you. I'd come over and absorb your knowledge!


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing. Wish you were close to Ohio!!!


----------



## Heide 43 (Jul 20, 2011)

So pretty! You did such a great job, I really admire the sweaters.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Everything is just gorgeous. I would give my eye teeth for that first sweater and scarf. If you are running out of places to store your items I can give you my address! 
Wish I lived near you - I'd love to have you teach me to do wonderful things like that.

Do you quilt also? I love the one peeking out under your knitted things.


----------



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you are a fantastic knitter. I sure wish I lived closer. I thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

Amazing work! I love everything you posted, but especially the two white sweaters. I love cables, and those are simply gorgeous.

Funnily enough, although I can admire them, I would never be able to wear them, because I stay hot all the time, plus I live in Alabama, so even in the winter, I rarely even wear a jacket outdoors. Not even when it's 30 degrees outside.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you have any advice on doing these patterns such as keeping the patterns straight? Do you use index cards, markers, or what? I and I imagine others would be interested in this. Thank you.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> smoqui said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some pictures of what I have been making this season. Since I am now retired, I crank out quite a bit of knitting. I generally knit either English Lever, Irish Cottage, or a hybrid of either one using the knitting stick. This helps to support the weight of larger projects and lessens the strain on my wrists and fingers.
> ...


I couldn't agree more! You do beautiful work. Simply amazing to me.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

You do really beautiful work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Your work is amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Those are all awesome!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Those cables are wonderful. They intrigue me. Hope to do such good work some day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love every item you made. Your work is perfect! I love the story to go along with the pictures. Wow I am so impressed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What is a knitting stick?


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

My goodness, what beautiful work you do. I have to repeat myself, but I can only hope to someday be able to product items like that. I love the purple sweater. You are an artist!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Geeziz you're good; allow me to worship at your feet : )


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful!!! I wish I lived near you, as I would love to be a student of yours!!! Well done!!


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic work. Loved the snake and ladder pattern. Have never seen that one before. Truly unusual.


----------



## Thresa (Jan 27, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. I was going to post a bunch of socks as well, but my computer isn't cooperating too well, so I think I will skip those for now.


Beautiful work. I haven't tried cable knitting yet. But seeing your work makes me want to tackle it.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

You must have a lot of "spare" time. The cable sweaters are beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

OMG!!! Just wonderful cables! Well done!


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

you do gorgeous work!


----------



## thebetters2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

My first time to post. Your work is absolutely stunning and if I lived in California I would be taking lessons from you. Have you considered posters at some local churches or perhaps contacting couselors at the high schools? Your expertise needs to be handed down to the next generation before it is a lost art. I wish you success...


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

You certainly have a talent for cables, if I did those I am sure you would find a few cables going the wrong way, very intricate and beautiful, hope you find a good use for them somewhere or some time.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful work! I am working on a scarf using the celtic cable in the middle of your first sweater, and I keep putting it down for other things as so much concentration is required. I can't imagine doing a piece that large and complex. Gorgeous!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Such professional work! and you 'crank' it out! 
There's an obvious solution - sell it to the colder places, on-line. You've seen the reaction here - that's what you'd get on an on-line shop, and have the money to buy more yarn. Plus the satisfaction of pleasing people.


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Smoqui love your cable sweaters especially the snakes and ladders one do you have a link to a pettern or is it you of your own.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

The work is beautiful. Have you tried an LYS, where they might have classes you could teach? And what is a "knitting stick?"


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Such lovely work, an inspiration to all!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful work. I especially love the sweaters. Here in MN they would get lots of use. I wear my Norwegian wools all the time in the winter. You mentioned a needle sitck. What is that?


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

OMG! When the day comes that you've run out of friends and relatives to bestow your incredible sweaters upon, please let me know...I will be over in a flash!


----------



## Hoosier Grandma (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice work! Love your aran knit sweater. I love a complicated pattern - love a good challange .


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow fantastic knitting, love Aran knitting, thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

Magnificent! I love Aran and haven't don't a full Aran sweater for many years. Might be time to do another one.


----------



## hellothere (Sep 19, 2011)

Smoqui, your work is beautiful! What is a knitting stick? I never heard of one...


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

Lovely work. What pattern did you use for the Irish scarf? I looked online but have not found a pattern that shows the different cables on the reverse side.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

very beautiful work I love the pattern on the off-white scarf. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

What an inspiration your work is ! So professionally done. Wish I could be one of your students..thanks for sharing.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

thebetters2010 said:


> My first time to post. Your work is absolutely stunning and if I lived in California I would be taking lessons from you. Have you considered posters at some local churches or perhaps contacting couselors at the high schools? Your expertise needs to be handed down to the next generation before it is a lost art. I wish you success...


My thoughts exactly. With prayer shawls being so popular I think there would be many church groups welcoming knitting teachers. Lot's of choices for charity knitting available out there. Your work is amazing! Like so many others, I'm curious as to what a knitting stick is!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very beautiful work


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I just love your arans, they are so feely.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love your work, wow! I wish I lived close to you. You could teach me a lot. keep on knitting I am sure you may find someone who would love to learn. You have a lot of talent and skill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Your work is fantastic! Could you please share your pattern source?


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

you have it going on. all great looking. cables are real fun to work with it keeps the project interesting don't you think


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

OMG!! What glorious work; I hope most of it is for you to wear and show off your talents!!


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW! I love your work! I'm making a baby sweater with just one simple cable in the center...can't imagine doing this...someday. What is a knitting stick?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe you could contact your local high school to see if there is interest in starting a weekly club. (Teachers and students.) I have even seen younger children knitting in after school programs. Do you have a college or a community college near by- Once again a club might work. My other thought would be to check the art programs at the schools to see if they have anything to do with textiles, fiber art or fashion. You could do a show and tell of your beautiful work and some history like leaving room for initial in case of drowning.That might inspire some wanna be knitters.

I wish I lived near you! Your work is beautiful. 

SEA


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Your work just sings; it is stunning. It is like the difference between looking at a good paint job and one that just sparkles when you walk into a room. Your work sparkles.

Why not take your skills into the schools? Many schools are teaching knitting for kids with learning problems such as ADHD. Or setting up a philanthropic project like a collective quilt for some good national or international cause. Or teaching online which is growing in popularity these days. I take lots of webinars these days online.

And for those in more southern climates--how about trying these cables in lighter yarns such as bamboo which is lite and has nice drape--or a cotton/bamboo blend. i can see a vest in these kinds of cables or short sleeve tops, either open or closed.


----------



## mosgram (Nov 3, 2011)

Smoqui, you are so talented! Keep posting pictures to inspire the rest of us!


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

they are all awesome esp. the first one shown. Did you know the jumperswere originally knit by the male sailors and each cable represents a family clan? That way if someone drowned they could identify them. yuk. But, interesting, no?


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

One word-SPECTACULAR!!!!!!! Oh how I wish you lived closer, I would love to learn from you! What a true blessing that would be. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## cathy3 (Oct 2, 2011)

You have just convinced me to STOP knitting, I will never be that good!!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful handwork! I love the sweaters. Thank you for the bit of knitting history, I always find such information fascinating.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the cream jumper!


----------



## Bknitting (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and the socks, not everything suppose to mach. This way they might be better.


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

WHAT BEAUTIFUL WORK. LOVE WHAT YOU HAVE MADE. :thumbup: :thumbup: Blue ribbon's from me.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh you do beautiful work! Everything you make is lovely! Love the sweaters! And the scarves are so pretty.


----------



## libellule (May 3, 2011)

super work and lucky will be the people that will wear thoses knitting.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

very very beautiful!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

WOW is all I can say! What beautiful work.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I am in awe--each is beautiful in it's own way. You are certainly very talented. Absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

AWESOME! Flawless knitting............one of my goals BID (Before I Die !) is to knit up a couple of Fisherman Knits for my two grown sons....Detest the sewing-up/setting-in sleeves part of any sweater, so would be thrilled to find a bottom-up/top-down that could eliminate most of that chore. That first sweater pictured here is jaw-droppingly beautiful...what a wonderful talent, Smoqui!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Your work is extraordinary.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## barbara schiller (May 12, 2011)

I am insanely jealous of your talent ---I knit but nothing I do can compare to your art==If I lived near you I would go running since I always desired to have some one teach me correctly ---Alas, I am now 80 and so want to knit like you even now


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work. You can send your scarfs to Australia our weather is so stupid at the moment . For spring we have cold and rain.
Best wishes


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I am in awe of your talent! Your work is just beautiful. I sure wish I lived near you as I would love a personal knitting tutor. Thanks for sharing your beautiful pieces with us.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Amazing, amazing cable work. I am so jealous.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful sweater! Having never made a sock yet, I was intrigued that you have to synchronize the balls of yarn, but it makes sense. Is there a secret to doing this?


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Everything is just beautiful. Wonderful job. Happy knitting,crocheting


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work. You have been very busy.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

oh to be able to knit like you do...... what wonderful work!


----------



## shark (Sep 6, 2011)

really, really good knitting. I especiall like the purple sweater. I used to do a lot of aron isle knitting, maybe I should do some more this winter after seeing your good work.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Holy cow...I could not get that much done in a year of knitting....those items are GORGEOUS!! Excellent work..thanks for posting them it certainly gives us slower knitters something to look forward to maybe in years to come....I really need to retire and enjoy knitting on a more regular basis!!


----------



## typist15 (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

I also made the same sweater and enjoyed doing it. I made mine of Fishermans Wool in Oatmeal and it came out beautiful, a little to warm for Florida weather but someone in Maine is now wearing it. I plan to make another only this one will not be wool. You do beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## booklb (Oct 10, 2011)

These are tooooo cute! Great job!! Love teddy bear sweaters!!! I also have a question since you seem to do alot of cable, I had someone translate a spanish sweater pattern for me and the design is twisted, but not sure about it, maybe you can help. It says to take the 2nd stitch from behind the 1st stitch and work it on knit stich, without taking it out form the needle work the 1st stitch in knit stitch. there is an auxillary stitch on a needle behind this. and make the twist out of 2 stitches and work the 1 stitch from the aux. needle in purl stitch.? Do I work the 2 stitches first and then the aux. stitch? It has been a long time since I have done a cable type stitch. And not sure about doing the 2 stitches on the needle without removing them? I am sending the translated pattern so you can see what I mean. Will appreciate any input you can give me. I am an experienced knitter, but translating a pattern from a different language with knitting abbr. is challenging!!!!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful especially the white sweater. I have been knitting for years and still have not gotten up the nerve to attempt anything like that.


----------



## Strawbs (Apr 22, 2011)

Smoqui:

Your work is sooooooo beautiful! I love cable knitting! You have inspired me to use this technique more often. Where can I find one or all of these patterns? Thank you for sharing!

Strawbs


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I especially like the Aran sweater. I've done some in the past but have gotten in a rut of doing simpler, quicker things. You've inspired me to get going on another one (for me - I don't know anyone who would truly appreciate it). Keep posting your work. 
Jan


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Your cables are fantastic!!! What patients you have..


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely awesome work. You belong in the knitting hall of fame. Sorry people aren't wanting to take classes. Keep on knitting.


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

I am very impressed with your work. You are truly a master knitter!


----------



## scat9019 (Feb 21, 2011)

Your work is wonderfull.
To catch youngers, try to make a craft group instead a only knitting class group.You'll see them intrested in knitting on the way.A good first project can be the scarf or a small purse for cell phone or ipad.I wish I life near so you can teach me,but I live in Florida.


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful work! I have a few years before I can retire but am looking forward to being able to knit more!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

The word is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Thank you for showing them to us.

Anita


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your work is outstanding!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

Way cool


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! It would be a shame not to pass your knowledge onto others. Another possibility for teaching is a local library. The libraries in my area offer all different types of workshops that are free to the participants. The library pays the instructor. I would also consider selling your beautiful knitwear online so you can continue doing what you love.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Smoqui, Have you thought about contacting some of the ski resorts in lake Tahoe? I had a friend who lived in Westchester and was an avid knitter. She made contact with some of the ski places and sure enough, found an outlet for her wears. As she said it comes out to less than min. wage but at least it provides income to purchase more yarn and she got the satisfaction of knowing someone is using the fruits of her labor. Your work is gorgeous. I do some Aran and fair isle work, but have never heard of a knitting stick to support the work in progress. Please explain more about the "stick". email is [email protected]


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL knitting....your tension is PERFECT.


----------



## LTK (Nov 3, 2011)

You do beautiful work!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You certainly do nice cable work. I love them all.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater! What a great job! All your items are just beautiful. You are so talented. I wish I was at a quarter of that talent!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Is the scraf difficult to do with 2 color? I watched youtub, but still couldn't get it too well, love to be able to do that.

Your sweaters are work of art, love them!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Your work is so lovely. Are there Waldorf schools in your area. They start teaching knitting in first grade. Also are there knitting guilds near you? Have you designed pattern you could submit to knitting magazines or revelry? I can not believve such talent couldn't payoff.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. Your knitting is SUPERB! Theses are challenging but rewarding projects. The men in your life must be very happy! Or are these for you?


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is beautiful so perfectly done, love it!


----------



## Peggi (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the patterns.


----------



## GrannyAnny (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my the sweaters are beautiful. I love the pattern that developed in the sleeves on the dark one. What do you mean by knitting stick?


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

I am just in awe of your talent and skill. Your work should be in a museum for everyone to appreciate. If I lived closer, I would just camp on your doorstep and beg for lessons.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh wow! Just stunning


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I love your avatar!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Wow


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful sweaters, especially the first. You do great knitting.


----------



## ashrachnan (Aug 17, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful but could you please tell me, what is a knitting stick?


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

love the cable jumpers


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!!!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!!!Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, Unbelievable, Those are just beautiful. I love Arans and cables. I think it makes the work look so sophisticated. I love the scarves especially the multicoloured one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW I love your work.. I want to do the first sweater you posted.. a simular one anyway.. I am working on improving my skill so I can be the proud owner of a sweater like that too... Thanks for sharing... I love the other items too.. your very good...


----------



## abrown27 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters and scarfs. Is there a pattern for both of the cable scarfs?


----------



## sassycassie48 (Jul 28, 2011)

your work is just beautiful. i don't worry too much about matching the balls of yarn for socks....


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Wow! You are a wonderful knitter. Lovely pictures.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

O Lord, to dream...that I could ever do something like that. You are an artist. I don't care if I could never wear it because of Louisiana climate, I would frame it in my living room. You need to move to New Orleans and I will take classes from you. Thank you for giving me something to strive for.


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh boy...your work is pure perfection. Congratulations on it. :lol:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are mistaken. You do not have spare time. OMG they are all wonderful. Wish I could manufacture the time to get all of that done.


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

All are beautifully done. Congratulations! Margie


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Goodness, how beautiful! Wish you lived on the east coast...what skill!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Very professional looking and beautiful. You HAVE been busy.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Just beautiful, I also love doing fisherman knits. 
Thank you for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

When do you sleep? I am impressed ..they are wonderful.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness! You have been busy. I love all your work and to think you live so close...I am in Orange County.Those are just lovely. I love the scarf.


----------



## Lue603 (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

amazing work. love it all


----------



## roberta7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi, I think she is toooooo good to be on this site. The sweaters are so beautiful. She makes me feel depressed. I have been knitting same timespan and she is off the charts ahead of me. I won't live long enough to even catch up to her work. Bah humbug!!
If you just love to knit and need more $ to buy yarn I would sell the garments for cost of yatn + $100. Nothing available in stores with the quality of your garments....you probably couldn't knit fast enough to keep up with demand. 
Roberta7


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. Can you share the pattern for the Irish Hiking scarf?


----------



## dogorman53 (May 7, 2011)

Made my day. Breath-takingly gorgeous. thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love that one as well.


manianice said:


> Beautiful work. Can you share the pattern for the Irish Hiking scarf?


----------



## bythebook (Sep 22, 2011)

now that's what I call knitting !!!
you mention English Lever and Irish cottage - are these methods of knitting ?


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Actually, I have done some quilting, but the log cabin blanket you see "peeking out" is a blanket I bought from Ikea. The colors on everything look a bit wunkie. That's because it is just room lighting and the pictures taken with my iPhone. The sweaters and scarves are mostly a "natural" cream colored wool. It is Lion Brand Fisherman wool. Some years ago, I used what is called "bayneen" in Irish dialect--wool spun in the grease. That is, instead of scouring all the lanolin out of it before it was spun, it was spun first, then washed. It was wonderful for keeping your hands soft, but a bit messy to work with. Patton also has a wonderful Aran yarn that is made up from lambs wool. I really like that one. To be honest, and share experiences, the Lion Brand Fisherman wool has suffered terribly from outsourcing. It used to be a wonderful 5-ply yarn with lots of body which worked up beautifully and gave great stitch definition. Now they have it spun in China, it is very loosely spun 4-ply, and frankly it works up a little "flat" compared to what it once was. It has frequent knots on one ply or another, and sometimes all 4 plys as you work through the skein. It also has a tendency to "pill" rather badly because it 
isn't spun tightly enough to lock down the fibers. Definitely not the product it once was. I am sorry, but for working on projects like this, I simply cannot recommend it any longer. The Patton Aran yarn is simply much better quality. A bit more expensive, but if you're going to spend hours making up something, it shouldn't come out looking like a worn out dish rag. Sorry, Lion Brand, but you definitely dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

The multi-colored one is made from a blended microfiber yarn from Joanne. I forget the name of it, but I think it has been discontinued. It is a typical variegated skein with some interesting color ways. I took two skeins, and worked one from the outside of the skein, and the other from the inside of the skein, so that the multiple colors shift and blend as you work the two-color brioche stripes. It doesn't show up here too well, but it is absolutely stunning in daylight. Has a lot of sheen, and the colors blend together in endless variations. I truly didn't enjoy working these up (I made two in different color ways) because the yarn is slippery, nubbly, and the various plies tended to bunch up as you worked, making it necessary to sort of slip and straighten out the yarn each time you pulled more from the skein. The final products are very nice, but I am basically glad that yarn was discontinued, so I won't be tempted to ever to that again! You can probably get similar results with any variegated yarn used in this method. Just work one from the beginning end and the other color from the end. The two-color brioche can be a true pain in the rump to work, but once you get the hang of it, it is fun. Very challenging. You are working with two colors (or in this case groups of colors) but only using one color on any given row at one time. You slip each row back across the circular needle so that you work one color across, then go back and work the second color. Not sure, but I think I remember seeing a video on this technique on YouTube.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for your praise, but I am a "king" not a "queen". Easy mistake to make these days, but there are still a lot of men who knit, and some even show up on this forum occasionally.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Dear Smoqui
Your work has raised the bar for me and I'm taking more care with my projects.
You are truly inspirational


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work. Could you let us know the pattern for the top-down plum sweater? I've been looking for a pattern similar to that one that I used in the late 50s and haven't been able to find it. Thanks so much.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Check out some of my other posts for info on knitting sticks or knitting sheaths. I had quite a thread of messages going on that subject for a while. For a quick rehash, the knitting stick or knitting sheath (essentially the same kind of thing, but different shapes and lengths) is used to support the right hand needle as you work, so that your right hand is free to manipulate patterns or different colors as you go. The knitting technique can be either English Lever style, or Irish Cottage type (such as Stephanie Pearl McPhee shows in her various Yarn Harlot videos on youTube). Steph uses a technique called "Pit knitting" to support the right hand needle in her armpit, but the stick, sheath, or knitting belt takes over that function. As a man, I don't have enough of a "front porch" to support the needle very well, so the stick is my solution to the lack of anatomical equipment. I was taught to use pretty much the same technique by my grandmother and cousins, but over the years I drifted away from it and began just waving my needles around like everybody else I saw knitting. It was only a short while ago that I returned to my roots (as it were) and revived my stick knitting and more-ergonomic throwing method because that style of knitting is way, way easier on old arthritic wrists and fingers. Check out my other posts for more info on my various knitting methods. I have taught about 15-20 different styles over the years, but basically I would say I am either an English Lever, Continental Combo, or Irish Cottage style knitter now days. Depends on what projects I am working on and which fingers are sore at the time.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Why thank yah, Ma'am. While you're down there, could you see if you can locate that needle that just went flying cross the room? LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are all wonderful. I wouldn't worry about the socks. They'll be great whether they match up or not!


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Your work is just so beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## janetmarston (Oct 29, 2011)

fantastic work - i am not that good yet


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

That pattern is a traditional one from northeastern England, most-likely Yorkshire in the Dales or lake district. It was used in ganseys (Yorkshire style fisherman's sweaters) sometimes as an all over as I have used it here, and sometimes in a smaller band across the chest. It is basically a 3 x 3 cable with 2 purl stitches at each side, and 6 stockinette stitches with 2 purl stitches at the side for background. The cable twist is done every 8th row, and that row is also worked in purl stitches across the plain columns to form the "rungs" of the ladders. The cable is turned into a snake instead of a rope by twisting to the back on one turn row and twisting to the front on the next, so that it is twisted, then un-twisted instead of going round and round. I don't have a worked out pattern, because it was worked from a graph. I will attempt to upload a detailed photo of the stitches and the graph, but they may or may not turn out very well.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

gosh , u r so talented, well done, thanks 4 sharing


----------



## LizzyLoops (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

The tricky part of working Aran patterns is that you have several things going on at once that require actions on different rows. Probably the most-important thing is to have a note pad or scratch paper at your side so you can indicate what row of the main pattern you are on if you stop work to answer the phone or at the end of your session. It is amazingly difficult to determine what row of a graph you are working when the cables and other patterns on either side are at various stages of cable turning etc. I find it helps to have an Irish coffee and some scones handy to bolster my Celtic attitude when I am working.

I like to work from written out patterns whenever possible, because my mind doesn't always grasp what a graph is trying to tell me. Patterns from either Lion Brand or Patton (available online, sometimes free) sometimes give you either a written out stitch by stitch instruction row by row, or both a graph and parts written out where the pattern is particularly complicated. These are helpful, especially if you are trying to design your own panels to make your sweaters unique. There is also a web site at http://aranknits.freehostia.com/ where you can get some knitting tips, free patterns, or even order completed sweaters. Very interesting site. The Aran sweater my snuggles teddy bear is wearing in my avitar was made from a pattern available free on that site.


----------



## diddum (Aug 3, 2011)

Just curious - what is a "knitting stick"?


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

My cousin does beautiful knitting and sells her stuff. Her prices start at 500.00 and go up from there. I think material + 100.00 is not high enough. People (the ones with the money) are willing to pay for the hand crafting. It is easier to come down on prices than to go up.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Please check out my other posts under the topic http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9908-1.html to get up to speed on that. There have been several posts discussing what they are, how to make one for yourself, and even a way to get some needles at your local yarn shop which may be modified (very slightly) to allow use with a knitting stick.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I haven't read down the list of what are sure to be glowing comments on your sweaters and other projects, but I for one am stunned at the perfection and beauty of your work. Makes me want to go burn my knitting needles!


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, since I have been talking about knitting sticks and knitting sheaths for quite a while, I am wearing a bit thin answering questions. Today, I am posting a new thread with the answers which I hope will get some of you interested in reviving what has become almost a dead art. Check out the new post in the pictures section of the forum.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I hope you are joking. We cant afford to lose any of our troops! Just practice, and devote some loving attention to a project you enjoy, and before long you will have something of beauty that you can post and share with us.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

The pattern I used was a slight modification from one I found online. You can download a PDF of it at http://helloyarn.com

It is a freebie, but it has copyright information and I hesitate to post it without permission.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for posting these beautiful photos of your sweaters and scarves. I am in AWE... Years ago I made an Aran from yarn brought to me from France. I still have the sweater. Although it is too small for me now, I need to learn how to post pictures ! PittyPat


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work, so talented.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, the sweaters & scarves, very nice work! those stitches on the white sweater are so nicely done. i'm sure your socks will look nice too.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work. You should be very proud of what you do!!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Too bad nobody living close by is interested in learning to knit. I would love to pass on some of the tricks of the trade for the younger generation to benefit from. I used to teach in a LYS in Bell, California, but now I live in Corona, Riverside County, not too far from Elsinore. Have run ads, but it seems that knitting as a hobby hasn't caught on too much with the kids around here.


Hi smoqui, I live in Lake Elsinore and would love to get together with you sometime but it would have to be on a weekend since I still have to work for a living and commute to JWA in Irvine. You do some fantastic work! Love your sweaters. I could definately learn from you. :thumbup: If you go on my listings, you can see some of the items I have done and posted.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have been making this season. Since I am now retired, I crank out quite a bit of knitting. I generally knit either English Lever, Irish Cottage, or a hybrid of either one using the knitting stick. This helps to support the weight of larger projects and lessens the strain on my wrists and fingers.


The socks would suit my son's girlfriend right down to the ground. Her signature is mismatched socks. She would love these. Perhaps you can start a trend in your area.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

beautiful work. looking forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------



## amyerin74 (Apr 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work!!!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Woman you have magic fingers. The patterns are amazing!!


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Your work is incredible! I am very impressed and think I will just throw away this shawl I started today!


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> Your work is incredible! I am very impressed and think I will just throw away this shawl I started today!


You are joking right!? Your shawl will be outstanding! Tell us you're joking.


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful sweater! I also love the brioche scarf- great idea!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

My, oh, My! You have been quite busy and I am very impressed. I love everything that you have placed here for us to see. Clearly, you are very experienced and your work is simply beautiful

I look forward to seeing more of your beautiful work!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

These are really nice. Isn't it wonderful being retired and being able to knit full time? I love it! Your cables are so beautiful. I have yet to do one!


----------



## Bryonsmom (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW!!! Your work is fabulous !!! Soooooo, when do you sleep?LOL


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am soooo jealous, you have so much talent. Lovely, lovely work.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Such lovely work!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

You have put your "spare" time to great use! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, are they all hand knit or knitting machine?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Your cables are gorgeous , how do you get it so perfect , Im a newbie so i am cranking out my first sweater but it is slooooooooow going , I will be happen if it looks like a sweater , cant wait to get enough practice under my belt to make quality like these .. Great Job !!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

This is absolutely the most beautiful knitting I have ever seen. You are truly a master knitter.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love cable one of my favorite stitches.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

That christening dress is luscious. What fabulous knitting!


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful, really beautiful!


----------



## patchwork (Oct 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work! I particularly admire the way your sweater neck is an integral part of the garment. Mine always seem a bit 'holey'. I am not sure if I find your wonderful knitting 'inspirational or intimidating'.


----------



## joylyn95125 (Oct 31, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have been making this season. Since I am now retired, I crank out quite a bit of knitting. I generally knit either English Lever, Irish Cottage, or a hybrid of either one using the knitting stick. This helps to support the weight of larger projects and lessens the strain on my wrists and fingers.


what is a knitting stick? Your knitting is great!


----------



## om jarah (Sep 27, 2011)

wow,its soooo beautiful knitting sweaters, i would like to learn how to make, i know lettle about it.i am newelly in knitting.


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a lot of beautiful work. Thanks for the tip on synchronizing the yarn. I wouldn't have known if you hadn't posted it.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Since I saw the pictures of smoqui's breathtakingly beautiful work, I can't get them out of my mind. Were I to attempt something like this the whole concept of relaxation would have flown out the window and I'd have to be put in a padded room. I'm gonna just puddle along with my knittin' and be at peace with the easier stuff because I know the truly intricate work ain't never gonna happen.


----------



## cathy3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Boy, Jean Keith I am with you!! Get real!!


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

How do you synchronize yarn? What is a knitting stick?


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you. I wanted to ask the same thing and should have since I've already spilled my guts


----------



## alizardtail (Mar 23, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful! I wish I could knit as evenly as you. Everything is just gorgeous!


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow! you've sure put alot of work into all your items! I wish I could whip them out like alot of you do on this site!!!


----------



## bichon4577 (Mar 26, 2011)

All of your work is magnificent..... i aspire to making items like that one day. I do think i could manage the cranberry top down sweater- would you be willing to share the pattern or tell me the source?
Thanks 
Christine from PA
[email protected]


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

I might do some cable-effect with I-cord stitched on later. Imagine the warmth and possibilities!

Imagine other knitters going crazy trying to work out how you "knitted" it :lol:


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

You have been busy and your work is absolutely beautiful! I only wish I could knit as beautifully.


----------



## pharoette (Jan 22, 2011)

STUNNING WORK. hope to be able to do a cable sweater one day.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Your Knitting is beautiful. What talent!!
Please post the socks. Would love to see them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

There isn't anything left to say - everyone has already said it. Stunning!


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> Corgilady said:
> 
> 
> > Your work is incredible! I am very impressed and think I will just throw away this shawl I started today!
> ...


I actually had to frog it and start over!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

You are very talented. The Aran sweater must have taken some time, very well done.


----------



## niner (Oct 29, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Too bad nobody living close by is interested in learning to knit. I would love to pass on some of the tricks of the trade for the younger generation to benefit from. I used to teach in a LYS in Bell, California, but now I live in Corona, Riverside County, not too far from Elsinore. Have run ads, but it seems that knitting as a hobby hasn't caught on too much with the kids around here.


Wished I lived closer to you, I live in Maine, to have you teach me how to knit like that. I went to a one room school house many years ago and our teacher liked to listen to Paul Harvey news. During that time she had both girls and boys knit. I didn't appreciate it then but I should have. Your knitting is beautiful!


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

bichon4577 said:


> All of your work is magnificent..... i aspire to making items like that one day. I do think i could manage the cranberry top down sweater- would you be willing to share the pattern or tell me the source?
> Thanks
> Christine from PA
> [email protected]


Beautiful beautiful work...and all I'm doing is struggling w/ a scarf...actually it is not the scarf that's the problem...it's the fuzzy lumpy weirdo yarn I'm trying to use...anyway I too would love to try your cranberry top-down sweater...can you share the pattern or the source?...also thanks for telling us all about the "stick" (in another thread)...Georgi [email protected]


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Wowie Kazowie....just beautiful. My compliments on your intricate cable stitches that make each piece an heirloom. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work. Patricia


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

smoqui said:


> Too bad nobody living close by is interested in learning to knit. I would love to pass on some of the tricks of the trade for the younger generation to benefit from. I used to teach in a LYS in Bell, California, but now I live in Corona, Riverside County, not too far from Elsinore. Have run ads, but it seems that knitting as a hobby hasn't caught on too much with the kids around here.


I wish I was closer. I'm moving to Sun City on Tuesday. I was born in Corona, spent most of my life in Perris, left in 97 and now I'm headed back "home". I have to learn the basics of knitting which I'm wanting to do once I get settled. I'm a crocheter now.


----------



## mzclickityclick (Nov 1, 2011)

All I can say is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Fabulous work! Love them all!


----------



## auldknit (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry if you've already answered this, but I'd love to know if the aran pattern is available/did you formulate? It's the best combination of stitches I've seen. 

If I had the pattern, I'd have no reason to delay starting. Otherwise, I'll need to start at square 1, and that could take some time. If you post an answer, could you also send me a response at [email protected]? So many pages of comments about your beautiful work--with good reason!
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Phyillbabe (Jun 12, 2011)

Love the whir mans pullover. U did a great job can I send me the pattern I would greatly appreciate it. 
[email protected]


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW! I don't know another word - WOW!!! great work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Such lovely work Sigh.........


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Such lovely work Sigh.........


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking back at my old posts and replies. I am not sure whether I replied to your question about the knitting sticks, but if not, please check out my other posts. I put up a fairly extensive explanation of the what's, why's, etc. with pictures to demonstrate what it's all about.


----------

